# 1970 Squareback looking to get bagged



## DOQ-PUMPKIN (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey guys whats up? I picked up a 1970 Volkswagen Squareback and im looking to bagg it. Never bought bags before and i was wondering if anyone could help me by telling me a couple of air-ride suspension companies that have good kits for the car. Thanks


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

Well you might want to look into a narrowed front beam, if this car is anything like an air cooled bug.
I saw a few threads in the air cooled section that I could probably dig up for you. Give me a second.


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: 1970 Squareback looking to get bagged (DOQ-PUMPKIN)*

Take a look here 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Matt


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## DOQ-PUMPKIN (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*

thanks alot guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (DOQ-PUMPKIN)*

I am watching this, i ****ing love squrebacks!


----------



## DOQ-PUMPKIN (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_I am watching this, i ****ing love squrebacks!
















Yeah they started to grow on me a couple of months ago when i saw one... then i finally found 1


----------



## DOQ-PUMPKIN (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (DOQ-PUMPKIN)*

Battery died on the car today.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
but i got another and now its back up and running..
Gonna start cleaning up the engine bay today, its extremely dirty.



_Modified by DOQ-PUMPKIN at 11:01 AM 6-15-2009_


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (DOQ-PUMPKIN)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

